# My two rats need a home TODAY. LA.



## lucy&diamond (Oct 24, 2014)

My landlord found out I have two baby female pet rats and flipped. I have to find them a home by tonight or I'm getting evicted. They come with two cages, bedding, food, and treats. I work until 8 pm tonight. I live in Los Angeles, culver city to be exact. 

Please someone help me out. I want to find them a good home. Their names are Lucy and Diamond.


----------

